# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  طلب " معلمات لكتاب الله عز وجل

## هدير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خير خلقه أجميعين وآله وصحبه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
أما بعد ..
أخواتي في الله ..

تعلن إدارة ملتقي طالبات شبكة القرءات القرانية عن حاجتها مشرفات و محفظات قرآن ومعلمات تجويد بمختلف الروايات للتدريس
من خلال القاعات الصوتيه الخاصه بالملتقي والتي يتوفر بها التحدث المشترك لاكثر من عضو في نفس الوقت 
ونذكركن اخواتي باحتساب الأجر عند الله تعالى في كل ما تقدمن من محاضرات وحلقات ،ومساعده لطالبة علم 
وأن الغرض الأساسى هو تخريج أخوات حافظات متقنات لكتاب الله تعالى ومؤهلات لتدريس القرآن الكريم على الطريقة الصحيحة المتلقاة عن
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وعملاً بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :


" خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه


فعلى الأخوات الراغبات في المشاركة معنا ملء البيانات المطلوبة في إستمارة التسجيل من هنا وإرسالها عبر ملتقى التواصل الخاص مع الإدارة من هنا 

والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل


انشر تؤجر 
والدال علي الخير كفاعله

----------


## طالبة فقه

أعانكم الله

----------

